# Fire HD 6 - $20 off, Fire HD 7 - $30 off!



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

HD 6: 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KC6I06S/ref=gb1h_tit_c-3_1382_b45957e0?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=0NXWH1J4J26W6M3RNPPW&pf_rd_i=384082011&pf_rd_p=1984261382

HD 7:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IKPYKWG/ref=gb1h_tit_c-3_1382_ed7da0ec?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=0NXWH1J4J26W6M3RNPPW&pf_rd_i=384082011&pf_rd_p=1984261382


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

PLUS, I'm seeing that if I use my Amazon Visa card, and the promo code KDL30ARC, I can get ANOTHER $30 off a Fire 7 or 7 HDX! I already have a Fire 6 I'm happy with, but just to check, I put a 7 in my cart - $79!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cool! I grabbed a pink 6 for my wife at $79


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

My SIL and I both got the 6 inch in magenta.


----------



## bethie (Apr 16, 2011)

I got a 64GB Fire HDX 7 for $189. I just couldn't pass up a deal like that! I still have the very first gen Kindle Fire, so this will be quite an upgrade.

If anyone is like me and trying not to use credit cards for their holiday shopping, but you do have the Amazon Rewards Visa and you want the extra $30 off, you can buy a gift card for the amount of your order and apply it to your account. Make your payment choice your Amazon Visa, but it will pull the total amount from the gift card and still give you the $30 off with that promo code.


----------

